# Japanese joinery



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Has anyone tried these. They look very cool but complicated.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

MasterSplinter said:


> Has anyone tried these. They look very cool but complicated.


I don't see anything?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you need the special glasses....*



Lola Ranch said:


> I don't see anything?


Mine don't work for this either. :thumbdown: could be the Sequester...:blink:

I have the book on Japanese joinery however and it's impressive to see how complicated they can get.


----------

